# Got a Few



## Ben Rowe (Jan 2, 2008)

Me and two friends went tonight in Little Lagoon and got 7. We alsoo got 3 trout and 2 reds will post some pics later I got to be at work a 6 so im gonna try to get a little sleep


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks for the report and hope to see :takephoto soon! on a side note...i really wish people would stop saying where they got their fish at! when you post on here that you did good and tell everyone (not just members but all the people that read this forum) where you got them at dont be suprised when the next time you go there are 10 boats where you want to fish! if someone wants to know and you want to tell them send them a PM. not trying to piss anyone off with this...JMHO


----------



## Frayed Knot (Oct 4, 2007)

Flounder assasin whey do you care. Nothing wrong giving a location. GIVE ME A BREAK. Dude get a life. Thats what the form is here for. Not for braging rights. :moon


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

thats just my opinion...take is how ever you want. loose lips sink ships


----------



## fishFEEDER9697 (Sep 30, 2007)

I agree with both points of view, simply a matter of personal preference. I feel stonglythat people who take information from this forum should also contribute to it. Conversely, I've not been posting very often anymore because of a ridculous increasein activity in the area I have fished for twenty years and seldom seen a boat. 

p.s. my brother and I got 19 last night. got started around midnight. the wind was terrible and the water clarity worse. only 2 of them had any size to them. the rest were about 14in. give or take an inch or two. we failed to pull our limit due to morning twilight cracking around 4:45.


----------



## Frayed Knot (Oct 4, 2007)

I know how it is in our area. I don't give exact location but I try to give a general body of water like Perdido, Escambia, Blackwater etc.


----------



## stealthy (Nov 1, 2007)

Nice report. Congrats!!! :bowdown As for location,it really doesn'tmatter to me, for one. I used to think it did!!! Bottom line, if folks are planning their outings by watching for these posts, they may just get skunked anyway. I've found that great fishing on one beach one night, is often followed up by poor fishing on the same the following... Anyway- just a thought. Not to mention, the whole believeability issue...Not that wetry to mislead, but- everyone is protective to a point...Well, just a thought! I must say I agree that if you are looking for fishing buddy for the night, just keep posting when and where, and then you'll have them!


----------

